# ηλεκτρονικός - ψηφιακός - μηχανικός



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2012)

Έχω παρατηρήσει μία τάση, στην ελληνική γλώσσα, να χρησιμοποιείται υπερβολικά συχνά ο όρος "ηλεκτρονικός" για οτιδήποτε δεν έχει φυσική υπόσταση και ειδικά ότι έχει σχέση με υπολογιστές.

*Και* μέσα από την Λεξιλογία αλλά *και* από άλλα μέσα (κυρίως στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου και στην γλωσσολογική ενότητα του phorum.gr) έχω δηλώσει αρκετές φορές την αντίθεσή μου με την χρήση του _ηλεκτρονικός_ για οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με λογισμικό. Δεν μ' αρέσει ο όρος _ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία_, _ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι_, _ηλεκτρονικός μεταφραστής_ και πάει λέγοντας. Ο λόγος που διαφωνώ είναι ότι πρόκειται για πράγματα που δεν έχουν ηλεκτρονική υπόσταση, αλλά απλά υπάρχουν μέσα από ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο διαχωρισμός ηλεκτρικός-ηλεκτρονικός ήταν πάντα στον αέρα, αλλά με την εξέλιξη των τελευταίων δεκαετιών έχει γίνει σχεδόν ανέφικτος. Κάποτε θεωρούσαμε τις τηλεοράσεις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, σήμερα θεωρούνται πλήρως ηλεκτρονικές. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτός ο διαχωρισμός ήταν ανέκαθεν λανθασμένος. Ένα πλυντήριο πάντα είχε ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες και σήμερα έχουν και τα ψυγεία και οι κουζίνες.

Ως εκ τούτου, ηλεκτρονικό είναι κάτι που λειτουργεί με κυκλώματα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς πέρασε η έννοια από το κύκλωμα στο πρόγραμμα. Ή εν μέρει μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ο προγραμματισμός ενός πλυντηρίου ήταν κάποτε πλήρως ηλεκτρονικός. Δηλαδή δεν υπήρχε λογισμικό, αλλά η πλακέτα αναλάμβανε όλες τις λειτουργίες· και τα περισσότερα πλυντήρια, ακόμη έτσι είναι. Όμως ένα πρόγραμμα που γράφεται σε οπτικό μέσο αποθήκευσης ΔΕΝ είναι ηλεκτρονικό. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα το ηλεκτρονικό σε ένα CD. Μπορεί το πρόγραμμα να δημιουργήθηκε σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό μέσο, αλλά ούτε το εργαλείο δημιουργίας του ήταν ηλεκτρονικό (η γλώσσα προγραμματισμού). Το να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς αυτό το κριτήριο στην ονομασία, είναι σαν να ονομάζει "_αρχιτεκτονικό σημείωμα_" την λίστα με τα ψώνια που έγραψε όντας σε αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο ή "_επιτραπέζιο σημείωμα_", γιατί το έγραψε πάνω σε τραπέζι.

Ομολογώ ότι η λύση _μηχανικός_ δεν με εκφράζει. Μπορεί να δημιουργεί αντίθεση με το _φυσικός_ ή το _χειρωνακτικός_, αλλά πάλι φέρνει στο μυαλό μου την ύπαρξη μηχανισμού, που είναι και ακόμα πιο αυθαίρετη έννοια από την _ηλεκτρονικό_. Υπάρχει και η λύση του _ψηφιακού_. Παρότι το προτιμώ, θεωρώ ότι είναι επίσης προβληματικό, αν και όχι εξίσου. Το πλεονέκτημά του είναι ότι γίνεται κατανοητό σαν δημιούργημα από ηλεκτρονικά μέσα και σε γλώσσα μηχανής, δηλαδή ψηφιακή. Το μειονέκτημά του είναι ότι δεν λειτουργεί καλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Ειδικά για το παιχνίδι, προτιμώ τον όρο βιντεοπαιχνίδι, γιατί: α) είναι καλή μετάφραση του _videogame_, β) συνδυάζει σωστά τον όρο _βίντεο_ με το _παιχνίδι_, έναν όρο που εκφράζει την προβολή εικόνας από μηχανικά μέσα. Ο όρος _βιντεοπαιχνίδι_ είναι επέκταση του όρου _βιντεοταινία_, γιατί στην ουσία είναι βίντεο την εξέλιξη του οποίου καθορίζει ο παίκτης.

Προβλέπω ότι η πρώτη αντίρρηση στο παραπάνω θα είναι η ύπαρξη του _electronic_ στους όρους _email_, _e-banking_, κτλ. Όμως αυτό το *e-*, δεν είναι εκεί μόνο χάρη συντομίας, αλλά και γιατί η αγγλική αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα στην δημιουργία όρων. Αυτή είναι η έξυπνη λύση που βρήκαν, μιας και δουλεύει μια χαρά στην αγγλική. Στην ελληνική, πάλι, δεν ακούγεται καλά, γιατί η σύνθεση λέξεων δουλεύει ελαφρώς διαφορετικά.

Κάποιοι έχουν προτείνει και τον όρο _εικονικός_, αλλά τον θεωρώ τελείως εκτός τόπου, γιατί είναι αντίθετο του _πραγματικός_· φυσικά το e-banking είναι πραγματικότατη διεκπεραίωση τραπεζικών υποθέσεων.


----------



## Themis (Jan 29, 2012)

Όλα του γάμου δύσκολα, Ελληγεννή. Δες και τα συναφή νήματα εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Ευτυχώς για σας, μόνο μια σύντομη σκέψη προλαβαίνω να καταθέσω:

Νομίζω ότι, όταν με ενοχλεί το _ηλεκτρονικός_, καταφεύγω στα _ψηφιακός_ ή _διαδικτυακός_. Ωστόσο, δεν βοηθά να προσηλωνόμαστε τόσο πολύ στις αρχικές και κυριολεκτικές σημασίες των λέξεων. Τι θα έκανε η γλώσσα αν δεν ανεχόταν τις επεκτάσεις των σημασιών, τις μεταφορές, τις συνεκδοχές; Θα έπρεπε να συνεννοούμαστε με μακρινάρια σαν τον γερμανικό αβγοκόφτη Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher (emails = τα μηνύματα που στέλνουμε από ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή σε ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή μέσω του διαδικτύου).

Το σημαντικό είναι να επιτυγχάνεται η μεταξύ μας συνεννόηση. Ο ομιλητής ξέρει ότι το ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα δεν έχει το ίδιο ηλεκτρόνια αλλά είναι αυτό που μεταφέρεται σε ένα δίκτυο που ενώνει ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές. Άλλωστε, οι παραγωγοί τεχνολογίας ενδιαφέρονται να πουλήσουν τα προϊόντα τους με πιασάρικα ονόματα, όχι με πραγματολογικά ή γλωσσολογικά σωστά. Οπότε θα ζήσουμε με πολλές… χαριτωμενιές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γλωσσολογική μεταφορά/μετάπτωση έννοιας. Αν και δεν θεωρώ σχετικό τον γερμανικό σιδηρόδρομο. Αυτό είναι αναλυτική περιγραφή, δεν είναι κυριολεξία· περιττή περιγραφή, για την ακρίβεια. Το πρώτο θέμα με την μετάπτωση είναι ότι όπου υπάρχει είναι κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος. Δηλαδή συνέβαινε όταν η γλώσσα ήταν δαιδαλώδης, μη κεντρική, μη κοινή. Η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας στην νέα εποχή είναι διαφορετική από την εξέλιξή της κατά τους προηγούμενους αιώνες. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι είμαστε σε άλλη εποχή, πολύ πιο τυποποιημένη. Το δεύτερο θέμα είναι ότι όταν μια έννοια παθαίνει μετάπτωση, αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως γιατί η αρχική της έννοια έχει εκλείψει ή παραγκωνιστεί. Όταν έχεις κάτι που είναι πράγματι ηλεκτρονικό -έννοια που έχει πάθει ήδη μετάπτωση-, είναι τουλάχιστον μπέρδεμα να χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη για κάτι που δεν είναι.

Για να το πω κι αλλιώς, σε ένα άλλο νήμα, αναρωτιόμαστε πώς είναι σωστό να αποδοθεί ο 3D printer, μιας και δεν εκτυπώνει, στην πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

ΥΓ.
Σε σχέση με το πόσο κατανοητός είναι ο όρος _ψηφιακός_, τη σημασιακή του διαφάνεια: Φοβάμαι* ότι είναι ελάχιστοι εκείνοι που καταλαβαίνουν ποια είναι τα ψηφία στη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και τι κάνουν. Αν το δούμε και στα εγγλέζικα, είναι πιθανό να αναρωτηθεί ο άσχετος, αυτός που δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι έχουμε digits στη βάση της σκέψης των υπολογιστών, ότι το «δακτυλικό» στους υπολογιστές είναι η πληκτρολόγηση.
:) :) :)

* Τι τα θες; Αφού μπορώ να λέω άφοβα _φοβάμαι_ με τη σημασία «έχω την υποψία, την αίσθηση ή τη βεβαιότητα» και να καταλαβαίνουν οι υπόλοιποι ότι δεν νιώθω φόβο, η ακυριολεξία βασιλεύει (όχι σαν τον ήλιο που δύει).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2012)

Α-χα! Όμως δεν καμώνομαι ότι είναι πιο διαφανής όρος, απλά μοναδικός. Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω κανένας που γεννήθηκε στην ηλεκτρονική εποχή να έχει πρόβλημα με τον ψηφιακό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι είμαστε σε άλλη εποχή, πολύ πιο τυποποιημένη.


Δεν θα μπορούσα να διαφωνώ περισσότερο! Πού είναι η τυποποίηση, όταν υπάρχει τρελά διαπιδυτική δραστηριότητα μεταξύ των διαφόρων τεχνολογικών τομέων και λοιπές αλλαξοτεχνολογιές; Για ποιον λόγο να αναγκαστούμε να εισαγάγουμε νέα σημασία στο επίθετο _σταθερός_, μόνο και μόνο για να μπορούμε πλέον να λέμε «σταθερό τηλέφωνο» αυτό που δεν είναι κινητό (κι ας μην είναι ούτε κυριολεκτικά σταθερό, αφού συνήθως είναι ασύρματο); Από την άλλη, ένα καλό κινητό σήμερα είναι ταυτόχρονα και mp3 player, mp4 player, φωτογραφική μηχανή, ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής, συσκευή υπαγόρευσης, τάμπλετ και 'γώ δεν ξέρω και τι άλλο. Και, _*ακριβώς επειδή η τεχνολογία πλέον δεν είναι πια καθόλου μα καθόλου ούτε τυποποιημένη ούτε προβλέψιμη *_(και δεν έχεις ιδέα, ούτε κανείς μας άλλος άλλωστε, πώς θα είναι τα «βιντεοπαιχνίδια» σε 50 χρόνια κι αν θα μπορούν να πληρούν τον ορισμό _βίντεο+παιχνίδι _— αλλά πιθανότατα κι εντελώς διαφορετικά να είναι, πάλι «βιντεοπαιχνίδια» να τα λέμε... επειδή έχουμε ανάγκη κι από γλωσσικές-εκφραστικές σταθερές, όχι μόνον από τεχνολογικές), εκείνο που 'χει σημασία είναι να μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε — αποστολή στην οποία _οι λέξεις _επιστρατεύονται από 'μάς, δεν γινόμαστε εμείς σκλάβοι των τρεχουσών σημασιών τους. Κι έτσι π.χ. έχουμε την παλιά ναυτική ορολογία να επεκτάθηκε αρχικά στην αεροναυπηγική και κατόπιν στην αστροναυτική, την παλιά δημοσιογραφική ορολογία να επεκτάθηκε αρχικά στη ραδιοτηλεόραση και κατόπιν και στα διαδικτυακά μέσα ενημέρωσης κ.ο.κ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Προβλέπω ότι η πρώτη αντίρρηση στο παραπάνω θα είναι η ύπαρξη του _electronic_ στους όρους _email_, _e-banking_, κτλ. Όμως αυτό το *e-*, δεν είναι εκεί μόνο χάρη συντομίας, αλλά και γιατί η αγγλική αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα στην δημιουργία όρων. Αυτή είναι η έξυπνη λύση που βρήκαν, μιας και δουλεύει μια χαρά στην αγγλική. Στην ελληνική, πάλι, δεν ακούγεται καλά, γιατί η σύνθεση λέξεων δουλεύει ελαφρώς διαφορετικά.


Με την ευκαιρία, ας θυμηθούμε και τη συζήτηση για το πώς δουλεύει (ή μπορεί να δουλέψει) το ίδιο και στην ελληνική: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?329-Του-ηλεμηνύματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2012)

Ζαζ, η ονομασία δεν έχει να κάνει με τις δυνατότητες. Το _κινητό_ το λέμε ακόμα _κινητό_ γιατί η κύρια λειτουργία του είναι να παίρνει τηλέφωνο. Τηλέφωνο μπορώ να πάρω κι από φορητό υπολογιστή και οι δυνατότητές του δεν διαφέρουν πολύ σε εύρος από ένα smartphone. Όμως δεν λέω _κινητό_ τον φορητό υπολογιστή, ακόμα κι αν είναι χειρός. Γιατί; Γιατί η βασική του λειτουργία δεν είναι να παίρνει τηλέφωνο. Ένας υπολογιστής του '60, είχε ότι δυνατότητες έχει ένα σημερινό κομπιουτεράκι χειρός, όμως ονομάστηκε _υπολογιστής_. Και ο λόγος που δεν ονομάστηκαν _κομπιουτεράκια_ δεν είναι το μεγάλο μέγεθος που είχαν, τότε, γιατί π.χ. στα αγγλικά είναι _computer_ και _calculator_. Τα αντικείμενα τεχνολογίας δεν έχουν σταθερό σύστημα ονομασίας. Άλλα παίρνουν το όνομά τους από τον τρόπο που δουλεύουν, άλλα από κάτι πιο ασήμαντο. Πάντως η ονομασία εκφράσει ένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό, όχι δυνατότητες.

Τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια, ονομάστηκαν έτσι όταν απέκτησαν εικόνα. Πιο πριν ήταν απλώς electronic games. Δεν έχει να κάνει με δυνατότητα αλλά με χαρακτηριστικό. Το μέλλον των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών είναι το VR, αν και αυτό θα αργήσει, γιατί τα γραφικά VR είναι μάπα. Ωστόσο παιχνίδια VR υπάρχουν και σήμερα και δεν λέγονται _videogames_ αλλά _virtual reality games_· το _video_ πάει ταξίδι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα αντικείμενα τεχνολογίας δεν έχουν σταθερό σύστημα ονομασίας. Άλλα παίρνουν το όνομά τους από τον τρόπο που δουλεύουν, άλλα από κάτι πιο ασήμαντο.


Ε τότε πάρ' το απόφαση κι εσύ για τη χρήση τού _ηλεκτρονικός_, και μην γκρινιάζεις. :) Και μην παραβλέπεις εκείνο που είπα για την ορολογική διαπίδυση μέσω της σημασιακής επέκτασης από το ένα πεδίο στο παραδιπλανό του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2012)

Δεν γκρινιάζω, απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα σήμερα, που μπορούμε να τα ελέγξουμε πιο εύκολα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

Μα ακριβώς _σήμερα _είναι κτγμ δυσκολότερο να τα ελέγξουμε τα πράγματα, παρά ευκολότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Ένα ωραίο (και κλασικό δείγμα πια) της μετατόπισης της χρήσης των εννοιών, αλλά και της επιμονής τους να μην πεθαίνουν, προσφέρει κτγμ ο _ηλεκτρονικός εγκέφαλος_. Το λήμμα από την ελληνική βίκη τα λέει όλα:

Η έννοια/όρος Ηλεκτρονικός εγκέφαλος μπορεί να αναφέρεται :

Σε παλαιότερη ονομασία των μεγάλων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70.
Στο κεντρικό κύκλωμα ελέγχου των λειτουργιών της τροφοδοσίας ενός κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης και άλλων συστημάτων ενός οχήματος.


----------

